# Home remedy for diarrhea.



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Scudder was up just about every hour with diarrhea. I felt so bad for the poor boy. I gave him a new chew and think that's what caused it. I read online, I can give him Pepto, 1 tsp per 5lbs every 6-8 hrs. I was a little afraid, so I only gave him 2 tsp. Most of it went everywhere, but in his mouth. He is 16lbs. Is it safe to step it up to 3 tsp? Has anyone tried this?

Scudder thanks you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't tried pepto but I always just give plain rice and chicken. If I can't get to plain chicken, I have given baby food (make sure it isn't one with onion powder)- I think the stage 2 gerber with non dinners, are just plain meat and cornstarch. That always helps clog them upuke:

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pumpkin. 
I went through a bout of very loose stools with my girls a week or so ago and the vet put them on meds but I know I should have tried pumpkin first. (Not pumpkin pie filling, obviously but plain canned pumpkin). Oddly enough, it's good for both diarrhea and constipation.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble battles with this alot. I tried pumpkin but he refused to eat it. I tried plain boiled chicken, which is his normal food, and he still got diarrhea. Finally, I tried cottage cheese, which I thought would make it worse, and it works every time for him. I think all dogs have different sensitivities, though, so cottage cheese, due to the dairy, might not work for all.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Linda, I haven't tried Pepto yet. I usually start with chicken and rice, and if even that doesn't work, I go to the vet for the IAMS Intestinal Low Residue canned diet. It works every time. But I think your vet needs to approve it since it is technically "prescription". 

I hope Scudder feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Our vet has always recommended Pepto. We use a syringe so it isn't quite so messy but the dog will have black poops. We only use it for a couple of days and if the dog is still having problems then off to the vet they go.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been recommended to give pepto to dogs by the vets, too. Have never tried it, just because pepto makes ME gag. But, I'd try it if the diarrhea was lasting.

Sheri


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We used white rice and boiled chicken breast. Works everytime.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it is like 2/3 chicken and 1/3 rice...don't use to much rice or you get the opposite. I also use beef and rice.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi:

I used slippery elm for dogs which can be purchased in s boutique pet store,
You drop a few drops into the food or give it via a dropper. It works...
Good luck

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have used canned pumpkin with good results. My vet recommended that also.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's great remedies! 

FYI. The Pepto nipped the diarrhea in the bud. At 1:30 in the morning, that was the easiest and only thing I had available. I gave him 2 tsp at 1:30am and 2-3 more 6 hours later. 

Scudder thanks you all!


----------

